# Happy New Year!



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Just a quick note to wish all at GTR.co.uk, its affiliates and of course it's readership a very happy new year.

We'd again like to thank those that have contacted us for car insurance, for those that haven’t and are in need of tailored cover at highly competitive rates, please call us on 02380268351.

Kind Regards


----------

